# First day out with the Macro lens in a LONG time.



## Markw (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I picked up my D800 and Sigma 180/3.5 Macro lens today and headed out the door for the first trip down macro lane I've had in a LONG time.  Here are some of my favorites.  I'd love to hear your thoughts.

1






2





3





4





5





Thanks for stopping by!
Mark


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a really really nice combo... Makes me want to trade in my Sigma 150...


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 22, 2012)

#4 is the winner.

So, when is the _D800 and Sigma 180 macro Across America_ begin?


----------



## Markw (Aug 22, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> That's a really really nice combo... Makes me want to trade in my Sigma 150...



Haha, thanks.  If it's the OS version, I'll trade you. 



480sparky said:


> #4 is the winner.
> 
> So, when is the _D800 and Sigma 180 macro Across America_ begin?



Thanks. 
And Haha!  Right.  If only I was filthy rich, and people wouldn't be inclined to steal it (not to mention actually knew how to use it). That would be incredible.

Mark


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

All great shots!
But love the first one a little bit more 
Nice and warm


----------



## thiha (Aug 23, 2012)

wow great!! my favriate is #5


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mark... Love the shroom shots.. they are really nice!


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice! I like 1 the best as well.  I know picture 3 was most likely very hard to get though.


----------



## Markw (Aug 23, 2012)

Aww thanks guys!  My favorites were 1 and 3 by a long shot.  I think 3 could really be appreciated printed large for the wall.  

Mark


----------



## SunKat (Aug 24, 2012)

These are beautiful!  I love the way you have framed the shots, they become beautiful scenes, especially the last one, where the out of focus mushrooms/toadstools make a blurry smaller relfection of the ones on the right in sharp focus.  Really lovely.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the first one Mark.  Great light, soft tones.  :thumbup:


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy WOW! If this is day one I am hooked. Can't wait to see more :mrgreen:


----------



## Markw (Aug 26, 2012)

SunKat said:


> These are beautiful!  I love the way you have framed the shots, they become beautiful scenes, especially the last one, where the out of focus mushrooms/toadstools make a blurry smaller relfection of the ones on the right in sharp focus.  Really lovely.


Thank you kindly. 



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Love the first one Mark.  Great light, soft tones.  :thumbup:


Thanks you as well.  It means alot coming from the master. 



Photographiend said:


> Holy WOW! If this is day one I am hooked. Can't wait to see more :mrgreen:


Thank you.  This field has always been sort of a passion of mine.  I've gotten sidetracked for a while there.  But, I really enjoyed my hour or two out with the lens.  If we EVER get another sunny day here, I'll report back with more. 

Mark


----------

